# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Workshops and Conferences

## efrates

I saw there is the rigging workshop in May. Are there any others happening?
Anyone know of any conferences or workshops happening?

----------


## Mark Wamaling

PACCIN is working on a packing and crating workshop for late 2020 in Washington DC. More details as we can provide them later this spring.

----------


## daveglaser

I'd be very interested in this workshop. Looking forward to more details!

----------


## Mark Wamaling

We will be providing those details as soon as we can. If you are a paid Member of PACCIN you will get an early notice of our programs through direct emails or our Membership Newsletter sent out quarterly.

----------

